# lion king or aladdin theme viv??????



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

hi
everyone

my gf is getting feed up of all my viv with themes like monsters, predator terminator and dino's etc

so i thought i'd do her leo's viv with a childrens theme 
(as he is missing an eye i wanted to do a pirates of the carribean theme... but she said ''no'' spoil sport)
so what do you think.....

lion king's pride rock









or aladdin's cave of wonders


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

the lion king will just look like any other fake rock build id go with aladin


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Already seen someone else do Lion kings Pride rock, so think you shold go for aladdin aswell


----------



## Feadern (Sep 15, 2010)

I agree with above. pride rock is done many times... the other would look pretty sweet!


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

AAAALLLLLLAAAAAADDDDIIIINNNNN!

Do it :devil:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I also would be interested in how Aladdin turns out, if its a success you may just inspire me


----------



## the_viper (Aug 18, 2010)

Voted for one of them but think you should make her them both lol


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Aladdin...: victory:

Jay


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

sambridge15 said:


> the lion king will just look like any other fake rock build id go with aladin





em_40 said:


> Already seen someone else do Lion kings Pride rock, so think you shold go for aladdin aswell





Feadern said:


> I agree with above. pride rock is done many times... the other would look pretty sweet!





Freakinfreak said:


> AAAALLLLLLAAAAAADDDDIIIINNNNN!
> 
> Do it :devil:





Salazare Slytherin said:


> I also would be interested in how Aladdin turns out, if its a success you may just inspire me





the_viper said:


> Voted for one of them but think you should make her them both lol





Pendragon said:


> Aladdin...: victory:
> 
> Jay


everyone likes the street rat: victory:, i will get it done asap (the gf threw out all my poly :devil


----------



## Nike_T7 (Jun 14, 2010)

I have voted for Lion king! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Nike_T7 said:


> I have voted for Lion king! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


there you go....lizard king









just a quick trail piece made of poly and papemache....with sand and moss added


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

a quick trail????!!!.......that'll be my very best effort:devil:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

dinostore said:


> a quick trail????!!!.......that'll be my very best effort:devil:


its wasnt really quick... bout 2hours work


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

AAAHHHHHH TAPENYAAAAAAA ABANITIBABOOOOOOOO 




:whistling2:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

ginna said:


> AAAHHHHHH TAPENYAAAAAAA ABANITIBABOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


????!!!!!
in english


----------



## ginna (Jun 2, 2009)

ch4dg said:


> ????!!!!!
> in english


-_- REALLY ??? its the lionking song when it comes on


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

ginna said:


> -_- REALLY ??? its the lionking song when it comes on


ah... sorry long day


----------



## Nike_T7 (Jun 14, 2010)

ch4dg said:


> there you go....lizard king
> image
> 
> just a quick trail piece made of poly and papemache....with sand and moss added


That is fanastic work mate :mf_dribble:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

Nike_T7 said:


> That is fanastic work mate :mf_dribble:


thanks.
: victory:


----------



## Reptile Charmer (Jul 1, 2011)

*Aladdin*

I voted for the Aladdin one i think the chamber of wonders would be utterly fantastic other idea's could be King Loui's temple from the jungle book, the elephant graveyard from the lion king :2thumb:


----------



## SirLance (Aug 15, 2010)

ALADIN DEFO. but im still waiting for a gears of war landscape build from you cause i no you could pull it of, put some locusts in it. lol


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

sorry to everyone who voted but i had to put this on hold due to various reasons but i will get it done.....sometime:whistling2:



Reptile Charmer said:


> I voted for the Aladdin one i think the chamber of wonders would be utterly fantastic other idea's could be King Loui's temple from the jungle book, the elephant graveyard from the lion king :2thumb:


so many ideas but not enough tanks:devil:



SirLance said:


> ALADIN DEFO. but im still waiting for a gears of war landscape build from you cause i no you could pull it of, put some locusts in it. lol


i'm gonna do a G.O.W but i'm waiting for the 3rd game to come just incase there is something in there i like the design of

so if anyone has a replica chainsaw gun spare....please pm me:2thumb:


----------



## SirLance (Aug 15, 2010)

ch4dg said:


> sorry to everyone who voted but i had to put this on hold due to various reasons but i will get it done.....sometime:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
heres a link to one on bid on ebay at a good price at the mo if your interested you should keep an eye out.

GEARS OF WAR 2. GOLD LANCER in MINT condition. PERFECT | eBay


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

SirLance said:


> heres a link to one on bid on ebay at a good price at the mo if your interested you should keep an eye out.
> 
> GEARS OF WAR 2. GOLD LANCER in MINT condition. PERFECT | eBay


awesome, thanks its in my watch list


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Aladdin would be geographically more appropriate too (although not QUITE the right place, it's closer than Pride Rock  )


----------

